# Is there a way to totally delete apps from the cloud?



## Kelvweb (Nov 18, 2011)

Is there a way to totally delete an app off the Cloud?  I know I will never use ESPN ScoreCenter, for example, and would like to get rid of it forever.  The only options on the cloud when long pressing an app seem to be "add to favorites" or "install".

Another question.... is there a limit to how many apps can be stored in the cloud?  I know there's a limit for Amazon Cloud Music, but is there a limit for app storage?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely no to the first, the question has been asked of Amazon by members, and not that we know of to the second.    I'm hoping that Amazon will change this, as they did with Kindle books.  Send 'em feedback.

I'm with you on the sports app...

Betsy


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Its very frustrating. I've been using the Amazon appstore since it launched, grabbed several free ones and decided I don't like them. I haven't found away to get rid of them so they still appear under "install" on my phone as well as the Fire now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As for the phone part...isn't there a way to clear notifications?  Seems like I've done it on the Fire.  At the least, you could install them and then delete them on the phone, which should get rid of the notification.

Betsy


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

Hmmm....can't this be done on the computer? Specifically ... the "manage apps and devices" section of "your account" ... clicking the "actions" button to the far right of each app brings up a menu, the last item of which is "delete this app" ... and it does appear even on the "pre-installed" apps such as ESPN Score Center.

I've deleted several apps this way.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Good eye, Stella!  That option as an "action" was NOT there before. . .I know because I've checked several times.  And, in fact, did so again just yesterday, when the question came up again here. . . . .

So, new answer to the OP:  to delete apps you've purchased, go to MYK and  go to manage your apps.  You can get there other ways too, via the Appstore or the 'your digital items' link at the upper right of most pages at Amazon.  I expect that, when you do so, you'll get a message reminding you that if you delete them you'll have to re-purchase them to get them back.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

hmmm....  Mine doesn't say that and I just went to check it out.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Stellamaz said:


> Hmmm....can't this be done on the computer? Specifically ... the "manage apps and devices" section of "your account" ... clicking the "actions" button to the far right of each app brings up a menu, the last item of which is "delete this app" ... and it does appear even on the "pre-installed" apps such as ESPN Score Center.
> I've deleted several apps this way.


 
Eliza: The rain in Spain stays mainly in the plain.
Higgins:* I think she's got it. I think she's got it.*
Eliza: The rain in Spain stays mainly in the plain.
Higgins: *By George, she's got it. By George, she's got it. Now once again, where does it rain?*
Eliza: On the plain! On the plain!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Vicki G. said:


> hmmm.... Mine doesn't say that and I just went to check it out.


Really? Maybe it's something they're implementing in batches. . . . OR close and re-open your browser. . .maybe the cache just needs emptying. . . .

Huh. Weird. I usually use Firefox but just went to the page in Chrome and the option was NOT there. . . . maybe it's browser dependent? Though I know I used Firefox previously as well when it wasn't there.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Really? Maybe it's something they're implementing in batches. . . . OR close and re-open your browser. . .maybe the cache just needs emptying. . . .
> 
> Huh. Weird. I usually use Firefox but just went to the page in Chrome and the option was NOT there. . . . maybe it's browser dependent? Though I know I used Firefox previously as well when it wasn't there.


I use IE at work and that's where I am at the moment. However, I just tried with Chrome and the delete option was there. YAY!!!!!!! We can clean house now.


----------



## Kelvweb (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah!  I tried it with and was able to delete everything I didn't want.  I used AOL


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

OK, its not on all the apps. I just looked at 3 that I had and no delete choice. I went to another page and looked at one there and it appears for that app. Weird.


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you! Sometimes the option was there, and sometimes it wasn't. After I scrolled through all the pages and went back to the first page, the option suddenly appeared where it had been missing previously.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I had looked at the same apps on two different browsers -- the option was there in FireFox and not in Chrome. . .so I'm guessing it's a brand new implementation and will sort itself out in a day or two.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This has happened before; for one, when Amazon implemented being able to delete Kindle books from one's account.  It was there, then it wasn't, then it was there again.

I had faith that Amazon would fix not being able to remove apps....off to play.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's there on Safari on the iPad...I would delete ESPN except that my brother and I share an account and he might want it when he eventually gets his Fire...  

Betsy


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Oddly Safari on my Imac doesn't have it yet but I deleted up a storm in Firefox.
Many thanks for posting this.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I just came here to post about this addition - I figured they'd add the ability eventually, they got to it quicker than I expected: http://fireapps.blogspot.com/2011/12/deleting-apps-from-kindle-fire.html


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Very nice to see they changed it! I just deleted some of mine.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

sparklemotion said:


> Very nice to see they changed it! I just deleted some of mine.


I was using Chrome and was able to delete almost all that I wanted gone. I could not delete IMDb or Quickoffice, but it let me delete espn. It took 2 tries on some. You might have to hit sync and go back and forth from the Main menu to delete them from both the device and cloud. It's nice to be able to keep some in the Cloud for possible future use, too.

Many thanks for this thread and all who contributed!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Shastastan said:


> I was using Chrome and was able to delete almost all that I wanted gone. I could not delete IMDb or Quickoffice, but it let me delete espn. It took 2 tries on some. You might have to hit sync and go back and forth from the Main menu to delete them from both the device and cloud. It's nice to be able to keep some in the Cloud for possible future use, too.
> 
> Many thanks for this thread and all who contributed!


Delete IMDb  I'm shocked and appalled at the very thought!

Just yankin' your chain  I use it a lot - mostly on my iPhone or laptop when we're watching TV - but I'd use it on the Fire as well if I were playing with it while watching. Great place to check out movie trailers. And to see "Who IS that in that movie/TV show? What else have we seen him/her in??" Or to figure out the name of that movie or actor that's right on the tip of your tongue.

Geez, what did we do before we had the internet??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Love my IMDB.  And Flixster...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Love my IMDB. And Flixster...


<ignorance on display>

So, what exactly are they. . .I've popped into IMDB and it seemed to be a celebrity gossip site. . .maybe I wasn't in the right place?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

IMDB "Internet Movie DataBase" is a movie database.  You can look up movies and get the entire cast list, trivia, filming locations.  Then, you can click on any of the cast list and see all the filmography of the cast.  You can search for movies that two actors have appeared in (for example, Paul Newman and Robert Redford, or Spencer Tracy and Kathryn Hepburn).  You can also see where movies are playing in your area or when a movie will next be on TV, if already scheduled.

Flixster is a program that lets you see what's playing in the area and what the reviews are.  And buy tickets if you want.


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ah! Gotcha. . . .so it's good for playing "6 Degrees of Kevin Bacon".  

Sounds like something that might be useful now and then, but not something I'm going to go to with any regularity.  

As for Flixster . . .we don't go to the movies that often. . . .when we do it's because our friends want to go so they organize the tickets and we pay 'em back and tag along.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I know you're not a big movie goer...'S okay, I like you anyway.    I watch a LOT of movies....my brother and I are avid movie fans.

Betsy


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> ah! Gotcha. . . .so it's good for playing "6 Degrees of Kevin Bacon".
> 
> Sounds like something that might be useful now and then, but not something I'm going to go to with any regularity.
> 
> As for Flixster . . .we don't go to the movies that often. . . .when we do it's because our friends want to go so they organize the tickets and we pay 'em back and tag along.


Ditto. It has come up whenI check out a movie playing locally via the CINEMARK website.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

